# Glock Light....performance?



## FredM (Oct 4, 2005)

I have had a Glock light for my GFs house gun for a while now and it has seemed kinda anemic.

Anyone know the official specs for lumen output or runtime? It takes 2 cr123s

Here is a pic.


----------



## Malpaso (Oct 4, 2005)

FredM said:


> I have had a Glock light for my GFs house gun for a while now and it has seemed kinda anemic.



That's because it's not a .45 ;-)


----------



## FredM (Oct 4, 2005)

Malpaso said:


> That's because it's not a .45 ;-)


If the 16 rds of Ranger 127gr +P+ tickle, then I have much bigger problems then needing an outdated, oversized, underachieving, overhyped, underpowed 45.


Basically what Im saying is I will go to this one.

Pic removed for Bandwidth. And to keep subject on GlockLight.

Anyone know how it compares to a X200B?


----------



## cslinger (Oct 4, 2005)

Don't forget to load it first. 

Ahh 9mm, .45 set to stun. 

Just kidding. I am in the shot placement and software over hardware camp. 

The Glock lights I have played with seemed to be reasonably bright for a weaponlight.


----------



## Malpaso (Oct 4, 2005)

FredM said:


> Basically what Im saying is I will go to this one.



LOL! That'll work! Of course, you can easily find a .223/.308 discussion as fast as a 9mm/.40/.45/.357 one.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Oct 4, 2005)

.45 for me if SHTF. Something about not allowing the use of hollow points under the Geneva Convetions (or something along those lines, FMJ's for me.) Heck if I run through the 30 rounds in the M16 and the enemy is still alive something is wrong, LOL. Well something will be wrong if one has to reach for the secondary weapon.....

Is that a factory Glock light? I wasn't aware Glock made lights for their guns. I know Surefire and Streamlight have lights for the Glock pistols. Another possibility is obtaining a new lamp assembly and cleaning the contacts? Maybe have an excuse to get a Streamlight/Insight Technology M3 light for the Glock.


----------



## Haesslich (Oct 4, 2005)

If that the Glock GTL10, there's a review of it here which suggests its battery life is somewhat shorter than the X200, as the same batteries which wouldn't power the Glock still worked fine in the X200. From what I've seen on store sites, the claimed output rating is around 90 lumens.


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 4, 2005)

It seems to be 60 lumens.

http://www.action-direct.com/gltac3166.html

http://www.tacticalshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1330&HS=1


----------



## FredM (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Haesslich and Unicorn. 60 lumens seems largely overrated frankly. The light PALES in comparison even to my Scorpion. Hmmm...maybe its time to try some new batteries.

Does the guy that runs Flashlight reviews accept lights for consideration and return them? I would be interested to see the lux results.


----------



## Haesslich (Oct 4, 2005)

FredM said:


> Does the guy that runs Flashlight reviews accept lights for consideration and return them? I would be interested to see the lux results.



According to the FAQ on the subject, he does not. I suspect that the '90 lumens' claim is significantly overblown, and its battery life didn't seem to impressive in the above review.


----------



## LowBat (Oct 4, 2005)

I had one for awhile and sold it. I didn't like the beam quality (could have used a textured reflector) and nobody makes a decent duty holster for it. I like the idea of a handgun mounted light, but I think we need a complete system (light and holster working together) before this becomes viable. I'd also like to see a good LED rather then an incandescent bulb.


----------



## FredM (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep which is why this is house gun.

I use my EDC for a tactical light. Limited holster availability is one reason. The other is why carry one tactical weapon light then carry ANOTHER light? One light can do both jobs fine.


----------



## Geddinight (Oct 4, 2005)

At a Glock school, an un named Glock rep stated that thier light may not be the best. Shocking. But true. It works though.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 4, 2005)

The Surefire X200b would be my choice. IIRC it's a reflectored Lux V similar to the L4 head. The X200a is the Lux III with the optic that throws well but has little side spill. In a house I'd rather have spill than throw. Also I believe there are a number of vendors for holsters for a Glock and X200.

-LT


----------



## FredM (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Surefire would be ideal but I already have the Glock Light and as i prefer my lights to be unattached to my carry weapon won't be buying a X200B anytime soon.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 5, 2005)

> *FredM said:*
> Anyone know how it compares to a X200B?




Sorry I took this comment to mean you wanted info on the X200.

-LT


----------



## FredM (Oct 5, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Sorry I took this comment to mean you wanted info on the X200.
> 
> -LT



I was gonna use it as a basis of comparison


----------



## Haesslich (Oct 5, 2005)

FredM said:


> I was gonna use it as a basis of comparison



The review I linked indicates that the GTL10 has a wider beam, but the X200 is brighter within the hotspot... though, to judge by the beam pattern, they had an X200A for the Sniperworld review, rather than the X200B.


----------



## FredM (Oct 5, 2005)

Haesslich said:


> The review I linked indicates that the GTL10 has a wider beam, but the X200 is brighter within the hotspot... though, to judge by the beam pattern, they had an X200A for the Sniperworld review, rather than the X200B.




Yeah I noticed that. Thanks for that link BTW. 

I am gonna load up the light with fresh cells and see how it compares to scorpion close up. I remember it was nowhere close in output but I have never checked the batteries and have really never messed with the light except shooting with it on once (real dirty, real fast) 

Only got curious recently when the hurricane came and I checked it to see which batteries it takes to make sure I had some. Was quite impressed with the O Ring sealing and that it used CR123s.


----------



## HarryN (Oct 5, 2005)

I am pretty sure that the X200 A uses a Lux III, not a Lux V. It has an interesting optic which projects a diamond shape - pretty narrow beam.

Not sure about the B version, but given the similar battery life, I think it is a Lux III as well, IIRC.

I am actually building up a 2 x CR2 version with U bin or K2 for my own use. Still a bit to go - there is a thread on it in the home made section if you are interested. At some point, I might need some testers to put some rounds on it before it goes out for general use.

The challenge for all of these short body lights is in the optics area - it is quite challenging to replace the 25 mm (1 inch) reflectors of a "normal light" and make them small, short, and perform. I spent the last 9 months on this challenge before obtaining really reasonable beams.


----------



## FredM (Oct 5, 2005)

HarryN said:


> At some point, I might need some testers to put some rounds on it before it goes out for general use.
> 
> The challenge for all of these short body lights is in the optics area - it is quite challenging to replace the 25 mm (1 inch) reflectors of a "normal light" and make them small, short, and perform. I spent the last 9 months on this challenge before obtaining really reasonable beams.



I have several handguns with rails and a Dillon reloader so if you want a good round count let me know. I shoot quite a bit and can step it up for a test period if you want.

The length of the light is kinda a problem and the CR2 idea seems to be a good one. Because if you think about it these type of lights just need reliability. Short battery life is not a problem because of the short nature of most encounters with a concealed weapon. Maintinance is a part of life with a CCW.

I assume this is your intention and not to make a military product right?


----------



## madecov (Oct 5, 2005)

I have no experience with the Glock tac light since I don't own any Glocks
But any light that OOOOOGLY can't be really good.

Seriously, I have heard that the beam is less than perfect. There are brighter choices out there.


----------



## rkonieska (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi, friggin cop here too......we were issued the streamlight m-3 with red led for SWAT...........not enough light. Now they make a m-3x with 120 lumens. Prob.

over rated but more. I think the companies are finding out what we know.
From what I see all I need is the brighter bulb and bezel. Anyone know?
Spose we have to start hotrodding our weapons lights too. Is your bulb replaceable? Maybe someone can help with a direct swap of the bulb.


We keep our m-3's on our duty belts in pager case.........they work great for building searches on "regular" calls.
/s/ Ronnie


----------



## Size15's (Jan 6, 2006)

If you need higher output than the M-3 and M3X for that matter (it's output rating is inflated) then there are four SureFire models that can offer higher outputs.

Classic, Nitrolon (P) and Military (W) Handgun WeaponLights can use the P61 High Output Lamp Assembly.

The Millennium Series (M) Handgun WeaponLight with three-SF123As is as powerful as it is large.

I assume that you'd rather not have a Nitrolon WeaponLight because it pretty much has to stay on the firearm. The Millennium Series is both too big and too expensive (it's for highly specialist applications me thinks) and the Military Series is too expensive and difficult to find appropriate holsters for I guess.

The M-3 uses a dirt cheap bi-pin bulb but the M3X uses a lamp assembly I believe. You may be able to find a bi-pin bulb that fits and functions in the M-3 that is higher output. I would be concerned that the M-3 could be damaged by a higher output lamp though.

Al


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 6, 2006)

Malpaso said:


> That's because it's not a .45 ;-)


----------



## rkonieska (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe the m3 and m3x are the same light........they only have a different bezel to stand away from the bulb............driven by two 123's...................................Oh yeah .45's rock............always liked em always will..........personal pref. though.


----------

